# Боль в шейно-грудном отделе в течение 3 месяцев



## MK (21 Фев 2014)

Добрый день! Меня зовут Марина, мне 38 лет. Измучалась от боли. Очень нужны советы, идеи.
Ситуация такая. В середине декабря у меня заболела спина. Боль в грудном отделе жгучая с эпицентром между лопаток и чуть выше, отдающая в область лопаток, по ребрам под грудь, в плечи, в руки. Сильная тяжесть и жжение во всем плечевом поясе. Получала лечение - физиотерапия (СМТ) и 5 уколов кетонала. Боль уменьшалась, но не прошла. 6го января - боль существенно усилилась. Лечение - массаж 10 сеансов, ЛФК, 2 сеанса мануальной терапии, уколы Диклофенака, Мовалис, Сирдолуд. Боль без изменений. Прошла МРТ. Заключение (шейный отдел): МР признаки умеренно выраженных дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в шейном отделе позвоночника: остеохондроза, артроза унковертебральных сочленений. В сегменте С5-С6 - парамедианная грыжа межпозвонкового диска на широком основании, с небольшой левосторонней латерализацией, распространяющаяся в каудальном направлении, с умеренным объемным воздействием на дуральный мешок. В сегменте С6 -С7 неравномерная циркулярная протрузия межпозвонкового диска с небольшой левосторонней латерализацией и тенденцией к грыжеобразованию. Нарушение статики. Заключение (грудной отдел): МР признаки умеренно выраженных проявлений остеохондроза грудного отдела позвоночника. Убедительных данных за выстояние межпозвоночных дисков в просвет позвоночного канала за пределы фиброзных колец не выявлено. Узлы Шморля. Умеренно выраженный правосторонний сколиоз. А телах Th6, Th8, Th12 позвонков - гемангиомы. 
По результатам МРТ позвоночника были выявлены также уплотнения в легких. Уточнили на КТ - несколько небольших очагов в S2 правого легкого. После консультаций с пульмонологами, онкологами и фтизиаторами получаю лечение от туберкулеза (стадия начальная, палочку не высеваю, лечусь дома). Но после того, как диагностировали тб, ситуация со спиной стала катастрофической - невролог сказал, вылечите сначала тб, потом спиной займетесь. Спина болит постоянно и сильно. Качество жизни на нуле. Обезболивающие не помогают.Очень трудно работать (сижу за компьютером). Днем поднимается температура (не выше 37.5), слабость, сонливость, показатели крови в норме, СОЭ 20. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне делать. Как понять, что болит и ослабить боль?


----------



## Фотиния (21 Фев 2014)

*MK*, добрый день. Выложите, пожалуйста, снимки в своей теме (как это сделать, написано здесь https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/). Врачи ответят Вам при первой возможности.


----------



## doc (21 Фев 2014)

Выложите оригиналы анализов, рентгенограммы, заключения специалистов. Какие препараты принимаете от туберкулёза? Нам будет проще разобраться и что-то рекомендовать. Тема называется Боль в шейно-грудном отделе, а жалоб на шею я не увидел.


----------



## MK (21 Фев 2014)

Спасибо за ответ! Заключения МРТ и КТ прилагаю. От туберкулеза принимаю рифампицин, пиразинамид, изониазид, В6, аскорутин.
Анализы крови, к сожалению, в карте в диспансере, постараюсь сфотографировать и выложить их в понедельник. Фото рентгенограмм выложу завтра, разобралась как сделать.
Шея, да тоже болит. Не знаю как правильно описать (. Боль как бы мигрирует. Чаще всего эпицентр между лопатками. Но также бывает, что очень сильно болит шея (к боли в шее часто присоединяется головная боль). Может быть так - просыпаюсь с болью между лопаток, в течение дня эпицентр боли перемещается в шейный отдел.


----------



## doc (21 Фев 2014)

Сразу три туберкулостатика одновременно, хм... Может, сейчас так лечат. Выдержит ли организм, в первую очередь печень. Отечественный рифампицин к тому же отличается довольно низким качеством. Бенемицин и др. дают меньше побочных эффектов, но так как лекарства выдают бесплатно(?), то бенемицин бесплатно точно не дадут. Витамин В6 следует употреблять в адекватной дозировке, не менее 50 мг в сутки, он снимает часть побочных эффектов противотуберкулёзных препаратов.
Лечить нужно и туберкулёз (если он есть) и с болью бороться. К сожалению, любой инфекционный процесс как правило даёт усиление болевых проявлений.


----------



## MK (22 Фев 2014)

По протоколу должно было быть 4 препарата. Еще должен был быть стрептомицин. Делали три пробы (разные препараты одного ряда), и ни один препарат мне не подошел. И так как поражение небольшое, то фтизиатры решили, что трех препаратов будет достаточно.
В6 получаю в уколах. Как раз 50 мг получается в день.
Рифпамицин. Я консультировалась и в НИИ туберкулеза, и с профессором пульмонологом, в том числе задавала вопрос про самостоятельную покупку препаратов. Они отсоветовали, говорят, что и этого вполне достаточно. 
Есть ли туберкулез это вопрос. До сих пор до конца поверить не могу. Работаю в офисе, в командировки в опасные страны не езжу, даже в метро практически не бываю. Диагноз был поставлен по томограмме + положительный диаскин-тест+ положительный квантифероновый тест. Очаги расположены в верхушке легкого, поэтому взять биопсию уплотнения через бронхоскоп очень трудно, велика вероятность осложнений. Тонкоигольная биопсия под КТ тоже практически невозможна - маленькие очаги, трудно попасть. Исходя из таких соображений и была назначена терапия.
Почему так болит спина не могу понять. Очень мучаюсь (.


----------



## doc (22 Фев 2014)

Понимать это должен доктор, который вам всё объяснит. По профилю это мануальный терапевт. Можно скомбинировать его лечение с иглоукалыванием. Дело в том, что акупунктура помимо хорошего обезболивания обладает ещё лечебным эффектом, снимая аллергизацию и прочий негатив со стороны туберкулостатиков. И явления астенизации тоже. Правосторонний сколиоз говорит о большой односторонней перегрузке мышц спины. Поэтому сидение за компьютером следует обязательно модифицировать: регулярные обязательные перерывы и правильная поза.


----------



## MK (22 Фев 2014)

Прикрепляю снимки МРТ. Не уверена, что получилось нужное качество.

   
Доктор понимать должен, но пока причина боли не обнаружена. К мануальному терапевту толком не обращалась, только два сеанса в поликлинике. Наверное, этого мало. Думаете, можно попробовать?


----------



## La murr (22 Фев 2014)

*MK*, снимки очень мелкие. Сфотографируйте их фрагментами, приложив к монитору компьютера, открыв режим _Веб-документ_ в Wordе.


----------



## MK (22 Фев 2014)

Шейный отдел


Грудной отдел


Поясничный отдел


----------



## doc (22 Фев 2014)

MK написал(а):


> Доктор понимать должен, но пока причина боли не обнаружена. К мануальному терапевту толком не обращалась, только два сеанса в поликлинике. Наверное, этого мало. Думаете, можно попробовать?


Это метод выбора и для диагностики и для лечения в вашем случае.


----------



## MK (22 Фев 2014)

Спасибо большое.


----------



## Галина 2216 (26 Авг 2016)

Плохо что тема до конца не раскрыта...у меня похожая картина...(((


----------



## tankist (15 Янв 2018)

doc написал(а):


> Сразу три туберкулостатика одновременно, хм... Может, сейчас так лечат. Выдержит ли организм, в первую очередь печень. Отечественный рифампицин к тому же отличается довольно низким качеством. Бенемицин и др. дают меньше побочных эффектов, но так как лекарства выдают бесплатно(?), то бенемицин бесплатно точно не дадут. Витамин В6 следует употреблять в адекватной дозировке, не менее 50 мг в сутки, он снимает часть побочных эффектов противотуберкулёзных препаратов.
> Лечить нужно и туберкулёз (если он есть) и с болью бороться. К сожалению, любой инфекционный процесс как правило даёт усиление болевых проявлений.


Вообще-то назначают обычно не 3,а 4 п/туб. препарата.


----------

